
I'm Glad I Switched from QWERTY to Colemak - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2019/02/02/switching-to-colemak/#.XFWjRHngTXk.hackernews
======
ldoughty
I wish they included a picture of the keyboard layout in the article... Sure,
it's a Google away, but I think a visual was really appropriate here.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:KB_US-
Colemak.svg](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:KB_US-Colemak.svg)

